# Best Browser?



## SteyrAUG (Jul 31, 2003)

OK I love Mozilla as a browser for unknown websites. It doesn't recognize exe's etc. and protects me from most trojans, hijacks and spyware.

But it has a bug when it comes to saving files. Takes way too long.

I have heard Opera is good but it isn't free so I'm not interested.

Is there anohter browser similar to Mozilla available?


----------



## ian.t (Nov 24, 2001)

Opera is a *FREE* browser and can come with or without JAVA ,but you have to contend with the advertising. Personally, i dont even notice the ads half of the time.

I've been trying out MyIE recently as an alternative and it seems to be ok


----------



## dtugg (Oct 22, 2002)

You might wanna try Firebird. It's Mozilla without the email and such.

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firebird/


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

Also check out Avant Browser


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Opera Is free and the ads that seems to concern all those that don't use it can be seen in the attached.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'll second the vote for Mozilla Firebird. I've been using it occassionally for the past 2 months and I like it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Mine's Slimbrowser, but make sure you unclick the option to install Mysearchbar when installing the newest version. Why they put this in the newest version when it wasn't in the last versions is beyond me. It's a cruel trick to play on it's dedicated users.


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd try Firebird...I use it along with Mozilla and several other browsers,I haven't had any problems in the six months or so that I've used it.


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

I have tried Opera and don't like it But what I don't understand is why do they say it's Free? Do you mean you can use it for free with all the nag screens and advertising until you pay $29.95 for it? Avant is a very good browser and it really is free.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Using 'Avant Browser' at moment !


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been using MyIE2 for the past few months, and I like it a lot.

http://www.myie2.com/


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

You might also want to check out the browser in this thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/t173244/s.html


----------



## kristalgirl1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I've been looking for a new browser but can't find any that work for me... The pop up windows I DO want don't open over the tool bar and therefore you can't see all of it. I downloaded Mozilla Firebird but don't know how to install it ... just got a folder with a bunch of icons in it but no setup


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

@kristalgirl1- To get a setup.exe version of Firebird, go to...
http://seb.mozdev.org/firebird/

...then scroll not quite half-way down to "Download Mozilla Firebird." Below that you want to DL Filename "MozillaFirebird-0.7-setup.exe" dated 2003/10/15. That file comes complete with an installer.

@All folks reading this -- Firebird is superb, but has a slight memory leak. If you have plenty of ram, you'll never notice the leak. If you have less that 256Mb, however, the memory leak can add up after an hour or so of surfing. 2 solutions...

1) Re-boot Firebird every few hours {it also helps to minimize FB when it's not in actual use}

2) Instead of Firebird, use K-meleon {which is another Mozilla-based browser}. K-mel is a tad faster than FB, & not quite as feature-rich. But it leaks no memory & is VERY extensible. DL version 0.8.2 from...
http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/download.php

K-mel support forum...
http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/forum/list.php?f=1

K-Mel tutorials...
http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/wiki/?id=Tutorials

hth............bellgamin


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi just downloaded FireBird & seems extremely fast, 

Could you explain about memory leak ? What it does to your surfing ?

Thx


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

I am currently using Mozilla Firebird and its very good.Its very fast and I am on a dial up connection.So speed is very important to me.

I have been using Opera for a year or so before Firebird and I liked it too. The advertising is no problem at.You will hardly notice.

I think Mozilla Firebird is even faster than Opear which is often called as the world's fastest browser.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I agree...........


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

@joe2cool- To view FB's memory leak...

1) Start FB & load 5 tabs or so. Use TaskManager to check ram being used by FB.

2) Leave FB sit an hour or so, unused, with those same 5 tabs in place. Use Task Manager to get a second reading on ram. If the second reading is higher than the first, that's the size of the memory leak on your computer. It varies from box to box, & depending on the OS.

My readings: #1- 13.2MB || #2- 17.6MB ||YMMV

That's a test of FB "sitting still."

If you frequently open & close tabs over a period of time, the leak will be greater. FB never quite gives back all the ram that a tab takes. This is a known issue with the Mozilla folks. If you have 512MB or more of ram, the leak isn't all that significant.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi & cheers !


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello bellgamin,
Very nice observation.
But just to tell my experience.I use 128 MB memory and there is no slowdown that is noticable.
I agree I dont use other heavy duty stuff.Just Winamp sometimes and it works well.
Also the tabs that I open are shortlived.
Thanks


----------



## mrhaney (Apr 23, 2003)

i often use a browser called crazy. i like it. i have used avant quite a bit.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

@mrhaney...

Both of those browsers are verrrry nice IE-clones. So are MyIE2 & SlimBrowser. Just be sure you have ALL the patches for IE because its clones all share IE's weaknesses toward malware-on-the-web.


----------



## bcbcbc (Feb 7, 2004)

I've been using My IE2 for a few months. 

Like so much software IMHO it suffers from an absurd excess of features but the Tabs are really cool. I've learned to ignore the excesses of features. 

Don't read the Help file. It will only serve to hopelessly confuse you.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SteyrAUG:_
> *OK I love Mozilla as a browser for unknown websites. It doesn't recognize exe's etc. and protects me from most trojans, hijacks and spyware.
> 
> But it has a bug when it comes to saving files. Takes way too long.
> ...


Opera is free. If you are interested in it, you can get it here: http://www.opera.com/download/

If you want something similar to mozilla, I'd try the friebird


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

ok...so I just installed mozilla firefox, but whenever I run it it immediately freezes. win 2k pro sp4. Any ideas?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi if you have 'Firebird'

- disable all the extensions. 
- delete your firebird folder. 
- install firefox. 
- enable extensions one-by-one

when you experience any weird bugs:

- disable all extensions. 
- make a backup of your profile folder: http://backup.jasnapaka.com/ 
- delete your profile folder: http://texturizer.net/firefox/edit.html#profile 
- start firefox 
- add personal files (bookmarks,settings) one-by-one

'am still running both at mo !


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

so you're running both firebird and firefox?...is firefox running ok for you?


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi......had no problems with 'Firebird' & 'Firefox' appears the same.....thought I'd keep both , just to check 'Firefox'

Just as fast for me ! at moment


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Could you email me Firebird if you still have the install file? I don't think they still have it on their site....but I'll give that one a try and see it if works. This Firefox that I have just stops responding as soon as it's run. My download may be corrupted, as I've reinstalled a few times. My email address should be linked from my account here. Thanks


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Np


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

You'll have to PM me your email !


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Deuce...........Your mailbox is currently full............sorry file to large for me to send via hotmail...........6.4mb


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

hmmmm...oh well Actually are you dialup or better? If not dialup it could be transfered easily over msn.....but we don't need to bother if you are on dialup. I can fix this with other means.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah using dial up at mo , sorry........


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

yeah oh well.......I'm sure they'll release the actual 1.0 soon......


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

So I take it downloading again doesn't help the situation ?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

deuce I have the setup files for firebird and I'm on cable. I can send it to you.


----------

